# Hello and Pics



## ripterr (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello all!
I'm new to the forum, but have been reading posts for a while now. 
Back in December, I fell in love with a little fellow called "Walther P22." It is a super fun gun and fit my hand like a glove. I planned on using it to take my CCW class, but my husband wanted me to have something for CCW with more "knock down power." 
He's a LEO and a Glock armorer, so naturally he had me try all of his Glocks...17, 21, 19 and a range 26. While I could handle them, none of them really "fit" my hand well. In fact, after shooting the 26, I had a bruise on my hand for more than a week. 
I started reading some of your posts, and became interested in the Walther P99c....especially after doing some research and finding that it and the P22 are quite close in size. 
To make a long story short, last weekend we went to a local gun show and I did find a dealer with a P99c AS....wanted $590. We walked around a bit and my husband called me over to where he was checking out a gun for sale by a private owner. It was a SW99c AS and the asking price was $450. I made the deal....he wouldn't come down in price, but threw in a new Fobus holster. 
I've had the gun to the range the last two Sundays. The first visit went OK...but I switched off between the SW99 and the P22 and towards the end was stovepiping a lot with the 99. Even though hubby told me I was limpwristing, I didn't believe him until I had a chance to search some posts and convince myself. Today we shot for an hour, and I had one stovepipe and shot pretty good at 25-30 feet. 
One question....my 99 (pictured below) does not have a rail. I haven't seen any other 99s in posted pictures without one. Is this unusual? The date on the box and with the fired casing is 2003. Any clues?
Thanks again for all of your expertise!
Terri


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice guns. 

I'll let the P99 experts address your questions.  

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, nice looking pair there. I to know nothing about the P99. I'm a Glock guy (G23).


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've got the SW99c in .40 - love it. Mine does not have a rail either.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pair of pistols.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never noticed that... Honestly. I have the fullsize SW99, and that has a rail. And, I have a compact Walther P99, which does have the rail. I never paid attention to this.

Sorry U are having issues. Does the gun have issues if anyone else fires it?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The SW99c does not have a rail, but the P99c does. Your stovepipe problem could be from limpwristing or it maybe that your SW99c needs to be broke in. Either way your last shooting session yielded less stoppages, so as long as that trend continues and ceases the cause does not matter much.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ripterr (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses....
Shipwreck....When my hubby shot the 99 last week during the first session with it, he never had a problem. I had only one stovepipe today out of >100 rounds. I'm sure the issue was my limp wrist...and the switching back & forth between the P22 and the 99 didn't help. It helped me to shoot the 99 first and stick with it, so I kept my grip firm and kept up with the recoil. I think the P22 just spoiled me....but it's so much fun! Since I shot pretty well today, I'm using the 99 for the CCW course next weekend. 
I was asking about the rail because I like the little Walther laser for the P22, and I may want to see if I can fing a trigger mounted one for the 99 at some point.


----------

